
Russia is pushing to control cyberspace - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/global-opinions/russia-is-pushing-to-control-cyberspace-we-should-all-be-worried/2017/10/24/7014bcc6-b8f1-11e7-be94-fabb0f1e9ffb_story.html
======
wu-ikkyu
Full title: Russia is pushing to control cyberspace. We should all be worried.

This is simply fear-based anti-russia propaganda. Why should the public threat
model be so narrowly scoped?

